# Tragic death of aviation hero- Pip Borrman



## <simon> (Feb 27, 2009)

'Pip' Borrman, arguably the best and most loved aerobatic pilot in Australia, was killed tragically while praticing his routine for the up-coming Avalon Airshow. This is a massive blow to the Australian aviation world and all aeroplane lovers in general.
I believe every airshow I have been to (which there is a reasonable number of), there has been an incredible display by Pip...



This article is from 'The Age' website...

Peter "Pip" Borrman, whose personal motto was "why be ordinary when you can be extraordinary", was killed preparing a Pitts Samson aerobatic aircraft for its debut at next month's Avalon airshow, where he had performed since 1992.

Witnesses said the 54-year-old had completed one loop-the-loop above Shepparton Airport, just north of the runway, about 2.15pm yesterday when his plane failed to climb again. The plane crashed into a paddock and burst into flames.

Shepparton Aero Club committee member Brian Bourke said he believed the plane's motor may have stopped while Mr Borrman was performing the vertical stunt.

Flying ran in Mr Borrman's blood. He learnt to fly at the age of nine under the tuition of his father, who was killed while flying a Tiger Moth in 1975. Mr Borrman's son, Edwin, 25, flies F18s for the air force.

His widow, Janet Borrman, said her husband's daredevil career had worried her but his love for flying had overruled her fears. "Of course you worry but I didn't worry every time he flew," she said. "I didn't let it get to me because he just flew so much and he really loved doing what he did. Any spare time he had, it was practise, practise, practise, he was just so particular."

Avalon International Airshow chief executive Ian Honnery said he was shocked and saddened by Mr Borrman's death. "Pip was a highly professional and dedicated aviator who was extremely safety-conscious," he said. "He exhibited the highest standards of professionalism in all facets of his life, and was the quintessential airshow performer."

Mr Borrman owned a car-wrecking business in Shepparton as well as his stunt company, Edge Aerobatics, and often performed at charity events.

The Australian Transport Safety Bureau will not investigate the accident because Mr Borrman was performing aerobatics in an amateur-built aircraft. An ATSB spokesman said aerobatics were a "higher-risk operation than flying a standard aircraft".

"We have limited resources like most organisations and we need to target the investigations that return the greatest safety benefit to he public," he said.

Police are preparing a report for the coroner.




Rest In Peace- Peter 'Pip' Borrman


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 27, 2009)

RIP Mr.Borrman


----------



## Airframes (Feb 27, 2009)

RIP Pip, another good guy gone.


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear that! At least he passed on doing what he loved to do!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 28, 2009)

R.I.P. Mr. Borrman. At least he went with his boots on.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2009)

R.I.P Mr Borrman.


----------



## v2 (Mar 1, 2009)

R.I.P.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Mar 1, 2009)

Rip


----------

